# Power delivery smoothness of your mod



## Silver (30/12/17)

Hi guys

I just vaped my Petri RDA on both my *Cuboid* 150W and my *Minikin V1.5*
Side by side
(At around 35-40Watts)

I noticed there was slightly more "popping" sounds on the coil when on the Cuboid 
*On the Minikin it felt a bit smoother*. Also a little bit of popping but less so.

(The way I noticed it was that I was vaping it on the Cuboid for a while - over a week. Then I wanted to try it on the Minikin again and noticed it felt smoother.)

Is this a result of the way the two mods deliver the power?
Could the Minikin V1.5 be smoother?
Am I imagining things?

Have you noticed this with and of your mods?

Naughty Cuboid!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (30/12/17)

the what is a outpoet of the chip thats in ure mod. different mods different chips

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M5000 (30/12/17)

To me the difference is really noticeable compared to the mainstream brands.. I vape mostly in power mode and for that the Minikin is my top choice. I have not tried the Gene chip but for power mode I like the V2 with Curve function more than the DNA and Yihi mods..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Crafted Coils (30/12/17)

Hi @Silver 

No you aren't imagining, there is a noticeable difference, it all comes down to the inner workings of the mods, basically everything from the 510 down to the wiring, also the chipsets have different ways of delivering the power which in turn will affect the smoothness, generally with the more sophisticated chipsets they power up gradually which is smoother.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/17)

@Silver i associate coils popping with fresh coils especially ones that have places liquid can get trapped and vaping with those fresh coils from cold. so if you have a vape when you haven't for a while you get a hell of a pop, if you had a vape only a couple of minutes prior the pop will be less and if you chain vape the vapes you have after the first one doesn't pop at all. So i echo what @akhalz said if the device powers up slower it warms into the vape rather than suddenly going from cold to hot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (31/12/17)

I have also experienced a difference in power delivery between my smok alien and minikin v2 40 watts on the minikin is closer to 50 watts on the alien. 10 watts is a big difference for me. Friend of mine asked the question isn't 40watts suppose to be 40 watts it's a unit of measurement so it's suppose to be standardised.

But I do understand that the chip's fire speed differs and that the material wireing etc also plays a role. 
What I would like is if some one could actually measure the wattage that's being delivered.

I also noticed that 30 watts on the pico feels less than the 30 watts that I am used to but not a big concern trying to convert my sister in law.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (31/12/17)

Friep said:


> I have also experienced a difference in power delivery between my smok alien and minikin v2 40 watts on the minikin is closer to 50 watts on the alien. 10 watts is a big difference for me. Friend of mine asked the question isn't 40watts suppose to be 40 watts it's a unit of measurement so it's suppose to be standardised.
> 
> But I do understand that the chip's fire speed differs and that the material wireing etc also plays a role.
> What I would like is if some one could actually measure the wattage that's being delivered.
> ...


The only way of knowing actual wattage a device gives is if for example if DJL Vapes has reviewed it as he has all the software that measures it. Mind a 10w difference between the Alien and the minikin at those low wattages i can't see it, there's a lot of Smok bashers and they aren't the best at temp control but tend to be very good power mods.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Friep (31/12/17)

Timwis said:


> The only way of knowing actual wattage a device gives is if for example if DJL Vapes has reviewed it as he has all the software that measures it. Mind a 10w difference between the Alien and the minikin at those low wattages i can't see it, there's a lot of Smok bashers and they aren't the best at temp control but tend to be very good power mods.



I kind of thought I was going insane when I noticed it the first time.
I love my alien not bashing the mod it's been my daily driver for more than a year. I also have a feeling that it might have something to do with the alien locking the ohms where the minikin detects it and changes it while while you vape it not sure about that. 
If I am not mistaken mooch measured the wattage of the sigelei fuchai 213 and found that it did not go to 213 watts even if the software does. The capo squonk also has a issue of being rated higher than its capability of reaching the stated wattage.
The experience is personal for me it feels like a difference of 10 watts might be different for someone else and might be better explained like @Silver said a smoother feeling. Actually why I am curious about the wattage being measured between two mods to check if 40 watts is 40 watts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (31/12/17)

Friep said:


> I kind of thought I was going insane when I noticed it the first time.
> I love my alien not bashing the mod it's been my daily driver for more than a year. I also have a feeling that it might have something to do with the alien locking the ohms where the minikin detects it and changes it while while you vape it not sure about that.
> If I am not mistaken mooch measured the wattage of the sigelei fuchai 213 and found that it did not go to 213 watts even if the software does. The capo squonk also has a issue of being rated higher than its capability of reaching the stated wattage.
> The experience is personal for me it feels like a difference of 10 watts might be different for someone else and might be better explained like @Silver said a smoother feeling. Actually why I am curious about the wattage being measured between two mods to check if 40 watts is 40 watts.


To be honest very few mods do the claimed wattage you have exceptions i believe the procolor manages about 3w (masssive amount lol) over the claimed wattage, but a mod claiming to be let's say 220 watts usually does 190, 200 at best. The capo squonk mod will give about 90w which is about what most 100w mods actually give the issue with it is it doesn't boost the voltage past 4.2 so what wattage you can get is entirely down to the build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (31/12/17)

Timwis said:


> To be honest very few mods do the claimed wattage you have exceptions i believe the procolor manages about 3w (masssive amount lol) over the claimed wattage, but a mod claiming to be let's say 220 watts usually does 190, 200 at best. The capo squonk mod will give about 90w which is about what most 100w mods actually give the issue with it is it doesn't boost the voltage past 4.2 so what wattage you can get is entirely down to the build.


I have just reviewed the capo squonker and it was a difficult one to do because i know it has issues but because the builds i vape at those issues didn't effect me i found it a nice little squonker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (31/12/17)

Silver said:


> Is this a result of the way the two mods deliver the power?
> Could the Minikin V1.5 be smoother?
> Am I imagining things?



Not really imagining, but I'm almost sure it's because Minikin is firing higher wattage than what is set on (marketing gimmick, to make people think that Minikin "hits harder").
Cuboid is fairly accurate if I remember correctly.



Jump to time 22:15 and watch it from there.

I guess you should set Cuboid (or any other fairly accurate mod) to ~15-20% higher wattage to compare them properly.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (31/12/17)

alex1501 said:


> Not really imagining, but I'm almost sure it's because Minikin is firing higher wattage than what is set on (marketing gimmick, to make people think that Minikin "hits harder").
> Cuboid is fairly accurate if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> ...



That would explain it, so the Minikin that people on this thread have been praising is actually the fraud lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (31/12/17)

I get it! Just to throw a spanner in the works, I find a mech has the smoothest/cleanest power delivery, I haven't used a DNA or Yihi long enough to make a definite statement 

Yet

Have been using nothing but mechs for 10 months and haven't found a reg mod in my hand for more than a couple puffs

Of corse it could all be in my head though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (31/12/17)

Scissorhands said:


> I get it! Just to throw a spanner in the works, I find a mech has the smoothest/cleanest power delivery, I haven't used a DNA or Yihi long enough to make a definite statement
> 
> Yet
> 
> ...


Of course a mech will be because it's power from battery to coil (no chip inbetween making calculations and reducing or boosting voltage) but then i hate the drop off with a mech with a reg the vape stays the same until the batteries need charging with a mech you start at A move to b and work your way to Z.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

alex1501 said:


> Not really imagining, but I'm almost sure it's because Minikin is firing higher wattage than what is set on (marketing gimmick, to make people think that Minikin "hits harder").
> Cuboid is fairly accurate if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks very much @alex1501 , I hadn't seen that video before
Wow, Daniel slates this mod. Lol. Anyway, I like my Minikin for its battery life, feel in the hand and the fire button.
@Friep - check out this video, Daniel says its firing at higher than you set it.

Ok, I will test again between the Minikin and Cuboid and set the Cuboid a bit higher and see. 
Maybe its the higher watts that gives a sensation of a smoother vape.
But maybe its the actual smoothness of the power delivery. Will have to check.

Thanks all for your comments here. I am not imagining things then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (31/12/17)

Timwis said:


> @Silver i associate coils popping with fresh coils especially ones that have places liquid can get trapped and vaping with those fresh coils from cold. so if you have a vape when you haven't for a while you get a hell of a pop, if you had a vape only a couple of minutes prior the pop will be less and if you chain vape the vapes you have after the first one doesn't pop at all. So i echo what @akhalz said if the device powers up slower it warms into the vape rather than suddenly going from cold to hot.



I’ve noticed this. I must say though, I enjoy the occasional pop. Something quite satisfying about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (31/12/17)

Carnival said:


> I’ve noticed this. I must say though, I enjoy the occasional pop. Something quite satisfying about it.


I Agree with the Zeus use a descent coil and for the first couple of days from cold it gives a vicious pop and spit (completely stops after 2 or 3 days) but for some reason yes it gives satisfaction. Then you have to remember to wait for the pop before putting it to your lips to take a drag, it's like a game (remember to wait for the pop is 1 point to me, forgetting and receiving a spit of hot liquid is 1 point to the Zeus)

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (1/1/18)

Timwis said:


> Of course a mech will be because it's power from battery to coil (no chip inbetween making calculations and reducing or boosting voltage) but then i hate the drop off with a mech with a reg the vape stays the same until the batteries need charging with a mech you start at A move to b and work your way to Z.



Awesome stuff, I agree, though with a well optimised single coil RDA/coil/battery combo I find a 7ml bottle is easy to work through without a very noticeable drop, I often find different notes pop as the battery drains but of corse it all depends on how you like to vape

The negative is that you will need more batteries to switch with every refill

But on the pluss my batteries never need more than a 90 minute charge

Im willing to give up slight consistency for that smooth delivery & reliability especially because I deal with the beach, water and humidity on a regular basis

Peace


----------



## Timwis (1/1/18)

Scissorhands said:


> Awesome stuff, I agree, though with a well optimised single coil RDA/coil/battery combo I find a 7ml bottle is easy to work through without a very noticeable drop, I often find different notes pop as the battery drains but of corse it all depends on how you like to vape
> 
> The negative is that you will need more batteries to switch with every refill
> 
> ...


Each to their own i just think as time goes on reg devices are moving towards mech deliverance while having all the benefits of being regulated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

